# The 3 Philosophies Of Advanced Bodybuilding



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Yesterday I asked you the top 3 ways to build muscle and got the common answers I anticipated… eat big, rest and train hard. Those were the top 3 common responses and it’s safe to say we identified the Top 3 Commandments Of Bodybuilding.Instead of sharing the 12 Anabolic Targets (Sorry, I know I promised [...]

*Read More...*


----------

